# Wurzeln und ruppiges Gelände



## Blacksheep87 (2. Mai 2018)

Mich stellen Wurzeln und ruppige Abfahrten, teilweiße mit Stufen vor eine ziemliche Herausforderung.

Auf der einen Seite soll ja der Körper die gröbsten Schläge schlucken, klappt soweit auch, aber nur wenn ich den Lenker nur locker halte und dias geht nur wenn ich nicht bremse oder keine Stufe kommt.
Denn Lenker richtig festhalten und "locker" über Wurzeln klappt nicht.

Geht das generell nicht oder hab ich nur eine Blockade weil ich irgendwie schiss hab?

Bzw wie geh ichs am besten an um es in Zukunft besser zu machen?


----------



## roliK (2. Mai 2018)

Servus,
die Grundlagen (Grund-/Aktivposition, "light hands, heavy feet" usw.) sind bekannt? Wenn du die einhältst und zentral überm Tretlager stehst, sollte das schon funktionieren. Ist vermutlich tatsächlich eher Kopfsache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (2. Mai 2018)

Ellbogen raus, Körper tief und zentral, Fersen runter. Bei Wurzeln lieber ein bisschen zu schnell als zu langsam - Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert an der Stelle.

Kopfsache.. eindeutig


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Mai 2018)

Im Prinzip wurde ja alles schon geschrieben, was wichtig ist.
Hauptthema des Videos sind zwar keine Wurzeln, aber ruppig ist es allemal. Also gehen tut das schon.
Schau mal, wie schnell sich mein Lenker relativ zur Kamera bewegt...

Wichtig ist auch, dass du die Arme nicht verkrampfst und auch mit den Beinen etwas mitarbeitest.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (2. Mai 2018)

@roliK bekannt ja, ob ichs nun richtig mach steht auf einem anderen Blatt 
Hab am Sonntag beim Trail mal richtig drauf geachtet, Hauptanteil vom Gewicht war auf den Pedaln, Lenker hab ich nur ganz locker gehalten damit er mir nicht abhanden kommt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass das richtig ist, ABER so ging es am besten über die Wurzeln und schneller gings auch, Bremsen ist so nicht wirklich möglich oder Lenker etwas hochziehn bei den Stufen...
Denn sobald ich den Lenker fest halte kann ich die Arme/Ellbogen nicht locker lassen um abzufedern.

Mir macht das Tempo schon ein wenig sorgen, mir gehts teilweise zuschnell und die Sorge zu stürzen ist immer dabei (hab keine Zeit mich irgendwie zu verletzen)


----------



## roliK (2. Mai 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> @roliK bekannt ja, ob ichs nun richtig mach steht auf einem anderen Blatt
> Hab am Sonntag beim Trail mal richtig drauf geachtet, Hauptanteil vom Gewicht war auf den Pedaln, Lenker hab ich nur ganz locker gehalten damit er mir nicht abhanden kommt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass das richtig ist, ABER so ging es am besten über die Wurzeln und schneller gings auch, Bremsen ist so nicht wirklich möglich oder Lenker etwas hochziehn bei den Stufen...
> Denn sobald ich den Lenker fest halte kann ich die Arme/Ellbogen nicht locker lassen um abzufedern.
> 
> Mir macht das Tempo schon ein wenig sorgen, mir gehts teilweise zuschnell und die Sorge zu stürzen ist immer dabei (hab keine Zeit mich irgendwie zu verletzen)


Tipp: auf Youtube kann man wahrscheinlich mehrere Tage verbringen mit Fahrtechnikvideos in allen Variationen.  Ich würd an deiner Stelle mal dort ein paar Grundlagenvideos anschauen und den Gegencheck machen, ob sich das bei dir so richtig anfühlt - vielleicht auch selbst aufnehmen (lassen) beim Fahren und vergleichen. Noch was: du sollst zwar den Schwerpunkt zentral über dem Tretlager haben, aber den Lenker natürlich schon so fest mit den Fingern umschließen, daß du noch bremsen kannst (und möglichst nur mit einem Finger bremsen). Gleichzeitig halt locker in den Schultern und Armen bleiben, um da möglichst viel Bewegung drin zu haben. 

Falls du lieber Bücher liest, hier quasi das Standardwerk zum Thema: https://www.amazon.de/Mastering-Mountain-Skills-Brian-Lopes/dp/0736083715

Und wenn alles nix hilft, vielleicht mal über ein Techniktraining bei einem Profi nachdenken.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (3. Mai 2018)

Hab mir jetzt noch etliche mir bekannte und unbekannte Videos angeschaut.
Im Prinzip mach ichs ja meist fast richtig, aber durch verschiedene Situationen lass ich mich draus bringen und es klappt dann nicht so.

Noch eine ordentliche Briese Mut und es sollte einer erfolgreichen Abfahrt nichts im Wege stehn.


----------



## ron101 (3. Mai 2018)

Heavy feet, light hands, heisst ja nicht, dass man den Lenker nicht fest mit der Hand halten soll.
Mann soll sich nicht mit dem ganzen Gewicht auf dem Lenker abstützen. Lenker mit den Händen festhalten bei ruppigen Passagen ist doch voll ok.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Ralf_T (10. Mai 2018)

Dito, je ruppiger es wird desto mehr muss man den Lenker fest (und v.A. gerade!!!) halten. "Light Hands" ist vieleicht eine nette Übung um ein Gehühl für die richtige Gewichtsverteilung zu bekommen, aber keine Fahrtechnik für ruppige Abschnitte im Sinne von: "ich halt dort den den Lenker net gescheit fest...."
Also Lenker fest und gerade halten, aber trotzdem den Federweg der Arme und Beine nutzen, also "locker bleiben".

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Blacksheep87 (13. Mai 2018)

Ok, es scheitert zurzeit an meiner Koordination.
Denn festhalten und Stöße abfedern geht nicht immer, ich spann den ganzen Arm bis zu den Schultern an...

Hin und wieder funktionierts aber schon.
Wird schon werden

Aber so ein Profi Fahrtechniktraining wird sicher nicht schaden (180 Grad Steilkurven, Spitzkehren, da fehlts etwas am Talent und Mut)
Mit kommt vieles viel zu schnell vor, obwohl ich lt Aufzeichnungen gar nicht mal so schnell bin (20-25km/h)


----------



## Leuchtentrager (13. Mai 2018)

.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Los-Dellos (14. Mai 2018)

@Blacksheep87 : Immer nur so schnell, wie man sich auch noch wohl fühlt und der Schutzengel fliegen kann.
Hast du schonmal probiert mit der Lenkerhöhe zu variieren?

Bei mir hat ein etwas erhöhter Lenker und ein leichtes nach oben drehen der Bremsgriffe sehr viel gebracht. So liegt die Hand recht locker auf, der Daumen stabilisiert meinen Griff am Lenker und der Zeigefinger liegt auf dem Bremshebel auf. Resultat war bei mir, eine unverkrampfte Haltung und weniger Blockade in den Händen/Unterarmen.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (14. Mai 2018)

Also mit mehr Tempo komm ich besser ueber Wurzelteppiche und Steinfelder. 

Denke es dauert eine Zeit bis sich das Nervensystem an die neue Anforderung angepasst hat. Rechne trotzdem damit zu stuerzen! Wenn du`s nicht tust verkrampfst du dich im Falle eines Falles noch mehr und verletzt dich schlimmer. 

Ich bin Anfangs auch viel Treppen und sowas gefahren um mich dran zu gewoehnen.


----------



## Chainzuck (14. Mai 2018)

Scheint bei dir eher kein bikespezifisches Problem, sndern allgemeine Koordiantion zu sein. Das wird öfters mal vergessen, dass viele Hobby-Biker (jetzt nicht auf dich bezogen), manchmal gar nicht die koordinativen grundlagen haben, die Fahrtechniken richtig auszuführen. Da würde denn erstmal ein allgemeines Athletiktrianing helfen.

Vlt würden dir kraftübungen helfen, bei denen man die hände fest schliest, aber gleichzeitig die Arme beugt? Also zum Beispiel Klimmzüge oder Rudern mit der Langhantel? Nur mal so zum Überlegen.

Heavy feet,light hands nicht zu streng sehen. Das Ziel ist, dass du zentral mit dem Körperschwerpunkt überm Tretlager stehst. Dann hast du automatisch "leichte hände" und "schwere Füße". Aber von einfachem Lenker loslassen, wandert dein KSP nicht automatisch übers tretlager. Da wird also schnell schonmal Ursache und wirkung vertauscht.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (15. Mai 2018)

@Chainzuck Dass meine Koordination vll. nicht die allebeste ist würd ich nicht mal bestreiten.
Klimmzüge und Langhantelrudern stellen eigentlich kein Problem dar, hab ein paar Jahre mit Krafttraining verbracht und diese Übungen gehörten zum Grundstock (mit Kniebeugen, Kreuzheben und Bankdrücken) Hab dies aber leider aufgehört da mein unterer Rücken/Hüfte das nicht so mochten...
Aber ein Training das auf die koordination abzielt wäre eine Überlegung wert 

@GAPHupf82 Naja, ich so meine Probleme wenn da ein ordentlicher Wurzelteppich ist, eine enge (weil links u. rechts Baumstumpfen sind) Stufe (die 30-40cm Hoch ist) danach gehts steinig/wurzelig weiter und zum Teil noch steiler als davor. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass man mit Tempo besser über die Stufe kommt, aber mein Kopf lässt mich nicht.

@Los-Dellos bei mir gehts besser seit ich die Bremsgriffe etwas weiter nach unten gedreht habe


Das Bsp mit Heavy feet,light hands war nur dazu gedacht um zu zeigen dass ich das Gewicht auf dem Tretlager hab, war natürlich etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Sadem (15. Mai 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> @Chainzuck
> @Los-Dellos bei mir gehts besser seit ich die Bremsgriffe etwas weiter nach unten gedreht habe



Wenn du die Bremsgriffe weiter nach oben stellst, musst du im steilen Gelände nicht "um den Griff herum" greifen und die Hand kann gestreckt anstatt abgewinkelt bleiben. Dadurch sollten die Hände entlastet werden. Mir gefällt das ganz gut so.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (18. Juni 2018)

Nach langer Bikeloser Zeit (Dämpfer defekt) konnt ich endlich wieder ein wenig fahren.

Auf jedenfall weiß ich warum mir meine Arme teilweise zu gestreckt vorkommen, weil ich zuweit hinterm Sattel bin, da es mein Gefühl so verlangt das Steile auszugleichen.

Und oftmals bin ich echt zu verkrampft, locker bleiben und laufen lassen, da kommen ganz ungewohnt Gefühle herbei 

Mir ist auch so richtig bewusst geworden wie wichtig das vorausschauende fahren ist, konnt es mir nicht vorstellen wie das gehn soll (10m vorraus schauen aber die schläge die gerade sind abfedern) und wie extrem wichtig dies in Kurven ist.

Was mir auch gut tut ist es jemanden nach zu fahren, da geht deutlich mehr als alleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JMuc (19. Juni 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall weiß ich warum mir meine Arme teilweise zu gestreckt vorkommen, weil ich zuweit hinterm Sattel bin, da es mein Gefühl so verlangt das Steile auszugleichen.
> 
> Und oftmals bin ich echt zu verkrampft, locker bleiben und laufen lassen, da kommen ganz ungewohnt Gefühle herbei
> 
> ...



Das kenne ich gut, bin selbst erst seit 3 Jahren wieder richtig auf dem Bike (und in ruppigem Gelände ) unterwegs.
Was du da schreibst in deinem letzten Post ist aus meiner Erfahrung genau das Richtige:
-nicht zu weit hinten sein (da hat man selbst bei weniger ruppigen Stellen das Gefühl nur noch „Passagier“ zu sein, also die Kontrolle übers Bike zu verlieren), lieber zentraler in der Aktivposition, tief, mit viel „Flex“ in Armen UND Beinen.
-technisch guten Leuten hinterherfahren, vor allem nimmt das die Blockade im Hirn („ist doch umfahrbar“ ), lenkt den Blick weiter nach vorne (und nicht vor das Vorderrad) und schult dich nebenbei auch in Linienwahl. Mir hat’s unglaublich viel gebracht einfach mal nen ganzen Tag alleine mit Guide zu fahren.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (19. Juni 2018)

Zentral und tief, das ist etwas was noch nicht immer geht, bzw. lässt die Koordination nicht immer zu.

Beim Crankworx konnte man gratis Lift fahren und da hatte ich die Möglichkeit den Trail ein paar mal zu fahren und das wirkt Wunder hinter besseren her zu fahren.
Wie du sagst es nimmt Hemmungen und erleichtert einem die Linienwahl.

Gibt zwar hin und wieder Situationen wo mir das Bike viel zu klein vorkommt, aber das geht sicher auch nur vom Kopf aus.


----------



## JMuc (19. Juni 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Zentral und tief, das ist etwas was noch nicht immer geht, bzw. lässt die Koordination nicht immer zu.
> (...)
> Gibt zwar hin und wieder Situationen wo mir das Bike viel zu klein vorkommt, aber das geht sicher auch nur vom Kopf aus.



Ich glaube das ist auch völlig normal und geht auch sehr guten und erfahrenen Leuten so. Sonst wäre es ja auch langweilig, wenn man nicht mit neuen Trails und deren Schlüsselstellen auch neue Herausforderungen finden würde . 
Zu dem Thema zentral und tief nochmal: das ist ja nicht in Stein gemeißelt. Manchmal geht man auch impulsartig nach hinten („Manual-Impuls“, gerade bei Wurzelstufen und erst recht wenn man nicht so schnell unterwegs ist) und das hilft ja enorm Vorderrad und Tretlager hochzubekommen und nicht hängenzubleiben. Von daher ist so eine Reaktion kein Fehler. Erlaubt ist was funktioniert und womit man Spaß und Sicherheit hat. Man muss sich eben am Anfang einfach abgewöhnen „hinten drin zu hängen“, das führt einfach zu wenig Kontrolle, schlechtem Fahren und wenig Spaß. Die Aktivposition dann immer wieder einzunehmen wird irgendwann dann eh zum Automatismus (weil man sich dort dann am wohlsten fühlt und die Kontrolle über das Rad so viel besser ist).
Ich finde deine Ansätze super und glaube mit mehr Übung (warum auch nicht auf bekannten Trails) wird das bald noch viel spaßiger werden .


----------



## weisser_rausch (22. Juni 2018)

genau - viel Üben ist wichtig - geschmeidig werden wie eine Katze. 
Den Lenker gut fest im Griff haben, aber nicht verkrampft. Trotz festem Lenkergriff das Vorderrad entlasten, also gerade in fetten Wurzelpassagen nicht zu viel Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad, sondern eher zentrale Position. Hierzu gerade auch wenns bergab geht, Sattel tiefer nehmen, dann sitzt`s / steht`s sich auch viel leichter zentral im Rad (ist wie beim Skifahren - auch hier nicht zu viel Rücklage, das verhindert saubere Kontrolle über`n Ski, dann bis Du nicht mehr Pilot, sondern wirst gefahren).
Durch tieferen Sattel kannst Du Dich auch viel leichter an verschiedene Geländeformen anpassen, mehr Radkontrolle ausüben und das rad an den entsprechenden Stellen auch gut entlasten. - an dicken Wurzeln Vorderrad gut "kommen" lassen - später kannst das manchmal sogar schön zum abziehen nutzen - je nach Rad und Lust. 
Und das Wichtigste: immer wieder üben - die Geschmeidigkeit. Dazu ist auch ein Pumptrack oder eine ähnliche gebaute Linie / gebauter Trail ganz hilfreich, um geschmeidig auf dem Bike zu werden, dein rad und Du eine Einheit werden.

ride on wr


----------



## Blacksheep87 (23. Juni 2018)

Viel üben/fahren und mit dem Bike „eins“ werden.
Sind wohl die wichtigsten Bestandteile.
Bin selber manchmal verwundert wie schnell das ein oder andere besser geht.

Vorallem was gewisse Stellen angeht bei denen ich teilweise nicht wusste wie man da drüber/runter kommt, jetzt stellen sie meist kein Hinderniss mehr dar, gibt zwar genug wo ich immer noch nicht Verstehe wie das gehn soll, aber zuviel kann man auch nicht erwarten.

Auch die Geschwindigkeit ist ziemlich gestiegen, das ist auch sehr der Blickführung geschuldet. Man fährt echt unbewusst genau da hin wo man hinschaut, auch wenn man da gar nicht hin fahren will...


Jetzt noch lernen mit den Beinen mit zu federn und ich bin vorerst zufrieden


----------



## weisser_rausch (2. Juli 2018)

wichtig auch - nur dosiert bremsen-gerade bei Nässe. Wobei auch bei Nässe gilt nicht zu langsam - Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert und macht Vieles einfacher. sofern möglich, Wurzeln auch nicht in zu spitzem Winkel anfahren - vor allem bergab.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (2. Juli 2018)

So wie die Guide RS bei Nässe quitscht will man gar nicht andres als gut dosiert bremsen 


Aber im ernst, Nässe versuch ich so gut wie möglich zu meiden, so gut hab ich das Bike dann wahrscheinlich nicht unter Kontrolle dass ichs bei nassen, rutschigen Wurzeln immer abfangen kann.

Bei manchen Kurven ists mir auch achon aufgefallen dass es schneller deutlich einfacher geht als langsam und vorsichtig.


----------



## weisser_rausch (2. Juli 2018)

in meiner Anfangszeit als Biker kam es mich auch als teuer, wenn`s nass war - und aua.
Das mit der Geschwindigkeit hab ich vor 3 Jahren mal gelernt, als ich mit nem Südtiroler Ex-DHer unterwegs war und es die ganze Nacht tierisch gewittert hatte, das Wasser richtig in den Trails stand - zumindest im Flachen. Dachte, heut geht nicht viel - zumindest an technischem Biken. Dann hat er sich gleich in nen mit fetten Wurzel gespickten Steilhang gestürzt. Und ich dachte - gut dann muss ich halt hinterher. Später hab ich ihn dann gefragt, ob das nicht ein bist schnell/mutig ist. 
Er meinte dann, Du musst halt immer so schnell sein, dassdie Reifen keine zeit zum wegrutschen haben
Übrigens spielt die Reifenwahl grad bei Nässe auch ne Rolle.


----------



## Pumu90 (3. Juli 2018)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> wichtig auch - nur dosiert bremsen-gerade bei Nässe. Wobei auch bei Nässe gilt nicht zu langsam - Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert und macht Vieles einfacher. sofern möglich, Wurzeln auch nicht in zu spitzem Winkel anfahren - vor allem bergab.



Auch nett im Winter, wenn du anstatt schönem Schnee eine miese Eisbahn vorfindest. Da gibts auf Strava dann Bestzeiten


----------



## weisser_rausch (7. Juli 2018)

im Winter - bei Schnee wird sowieso auch der einfachste Trail interessant - bei Eis ohne Spikes meist unfahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pumu90 (7. Juli 2018)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> im Winter - bei Schnee wird sowieso auch der einfachste Trail interessant - bei Eis ohne Spikes meist unfahrbar.



Fahrbar schon. Man darf nur nicht bremsen. Oder lenken.


----------



## scratch_a (7. Juli 2018)

Kommt drauf an...ich fahre relativ viel im Winter und meist geht es auch, wenn man sich drauf einstellt und entsprechend vorsichtiger fährt. 
Aber letzten Winter hatten wir teilweise durch geschmolzenen Schnee richtige Eisplatten. Wenn dann der Weg längs und quer zur Fahrrichtung hängt, wird es schon verdammt anspruchsvoll


----------



## Blacksheep87 (10. Juli 2018)

Das ist so eine, für mich, unmöglich Stelle.
Bei der Wurzel links im Bild gehts ca. 50-60cm runter und danach gehts auch mehr oder weniger so weiter, nur enger mit einer rechts Kurve.

Andere ballern da einfach runter als wärs nichts...

Zwischen den anderen Wurzeln sich auch teilweise 20-30cm tiefe Gräben...


----------



## weisser_rausch (11. Juli 2018)

das ist halt Erfahrungssache udn alles eben eine Frage der richtigen Technik. Auf meinen Hometrails habe ich das am laufenden Band udn noch viel krasser Wenn man das oft übt und an der Fahrtechnik feilt, entwickelt man sich auch immer weiter. Udn etwas Mut braucht`s auch, man muss sich auch überwinden können, grad, wenn es dabei über Absätze udn Stufen geht und richtig steil ist. Das a & O ist dabei das richtige Bremsen bzw. eben nicht bremsen und entsprechende Gewichtsverlagerung - und Geschmeidigkeit, Linienwahl.
Oder ein 29er mit Federweg, dann ist die Linie fast wurscht.


----------



## urban_overload (23. Juli 2018)

Wichtig ist mE auch nicht _zu_ langsam zu fahren. Bisschen Schwung braucht für solche Wurzelstufen schon, sonst taucht einem das Vorderrad ungut weg. Und wie mein Vorposter schrieb: Erfahrungssache, üben, wiederholen, auf die Linienwahl achten.

Gut sind auch selbstauferlegte Challenges, z.B. die Tour nicht fortzusetzen, bis du diese eine Schlüsselstelle flüssig und einem Zug geschafft hast.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (23. Juli 2018)

Das mit dem Tempo ist mir jetzt auch schon ein paar mal aufgefallen, das Vorderrad bleibt stehn, der Rest bewegt sich aber weiter 

Aber ich muss sagen es geht immer besser, die ein oder andere "Angst" Stelle ist nun eine Spaßstelle und ich fahr einfach drüber oder versuch drüber zu springen 

Irgendwie find/fand ichs auch wichtig mal auf die Schnauze zu fallen, das nimmt auch etwas die Angst davor.


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Juli 2018)

Ich habs gestern wieder gemerkt, als die Kraft langsam nachliess...
Vorderrad nicht belasten, wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt, dass es irgendwo hängen bleibt.... 
Ist der Schwerpunkt weit hinten, überrollt man die Hindernisse deutlich einfacher und schont seinen Helm


----------



## aibeekey (24. Juli 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Das ist so eine, für mich, unmöglich Stelle.
> Bei der Wurzel links im Bild gehts ca. 50-60cm runter und danach gehts auch mehr oder weniger so weiter, nur enger mit einer recht



Kann's sein, dass das in Innsbruck ist?
Irgendwie kenne ich die Stelle


----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. Juli 2018)

@marx. 

Jap, da hast du recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JMuc (25. Juli 2018)

Interessehalber: wo ist das in Innsbruck? Wollte die Trails demnächst auch mal auschecken .
Anhand des Bildes würde ich gerade auf die Wurzelkante zufahren, Manual-Impuls durchführen um das Vorderrad und Tretlager anzuheben und wenn ich mit dem Hinterrad über die Kante bin wieder in die Aktivposition, ggf. anbremsen und dann um die Kurve.

Viele Grüße

J


----------



## Blacksheep87 (27. Juli 2018)

Kurze Frage zu engen Kurven und vielen aufeinanderfolgenden leichten Kurven, bzw Anlieger Kurven (sind ja die steilkurvrn oder?)

Blick geht nach vorne bzw dahin wo ich hin will und den Kurven-inneren Arm mehr oder weniger durchestreckt?
So kommt mir vor gehts deutlich besser.

Also eher das Bike neigen als mich in die Kurve zu lehnen


----------



## weisser_rausch (30. Juli 2018)

so ungefähr - hängt ein bisschen von den Kurven ab - bei Steilkurven schon das Bike etwas reinigen und mit dem Körper etwas gegensteuern, wenn es keine Anlieger sind, das Bike nicht neigen.


----------



## weisser_rausch (30. Juli 2018)

war grade ein paar tage in Davos. da hatten wir auch ein paar Stellen mit Wurzelfeldern im sehr steilen Gelände, teilweise bis zu Oberarmdickes Wurzelgeflecht, manchmal sogar leicht schräg und loser, rutschiger Untergrund. Da konnte man die Theorien nochmal checken. Im Steilen, wenns rutschig ist, ist es wichtig, viel Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bringen, nicht zu hecklästig und auch mit dem Beinen Druck aufs Pedal Bringen. So fährt das Bike dann recht stabilen kontrolliert.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (30. Juli 2018)

Wenn ich mit meiner Einschätzung richtig liege, will mein Bike recht aktiv gefahren werden.
Denn je aktiver ich fahre desto besser läufts und macht nochmehr Spaß.
Vorallem durch Kurven brauchts das.

Die ersten Sprünge klappen auch schon,  vorallem Gaps, aber bei so kleinen Kickern hab ich probleme, wenn ich bloß den Lenker nicht immer nach links ziehen würde und ich glaub ich bin zu weit hinten.


Und etwas extrem wichtiges ist mir noch aufgefallen, die Bremse muss so funktionieren wie man sich das vorstellt, erleichtert auch vielens


----------



## weisser_rausch (30. Juli 2018)

klar, man muss immer aktiv sein - Pilot, nicht Passagier. Auch beim Springen ist das Wichtig. Deshalb Gewicht nicht zu weit hinten - eigentlich generell nicht. Dadurch kann man eben nicht so aktiv fahren und man wird her zum Passagier. das ist dasselbe wie beim Skifahren. man verliert Kontrolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scale007 (1. August 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 750785 Anhang anzeigen 750785 Das ist so eine, für mich, unmöglich Stelle.
> Bei der Wurzel links im Bild gehts ca. 50-60cm runter und danach gehts auch mehr oder weniger so weiter, nur enger mit einer rechts Kurve.
> 
> Andere ballern da einfach runter als wärs nichts...
> ...



Bei solchen Stellen hilft wie schon erwähnt eine Zentrale Position auf dem Rad falls der Körper zu weit hinter dem Sattel ist sind meist die Arme zum Lenker zu gestreckt und es geht Grip/Kontrolle am so wichtigen VR verlorenen. 
Dazu sehr weiche Körperhaltung bei Armen und Beinen und tatsächlich so viel Geschwindigkeit damit  das Bike Hindernisse und Absätze flüssig überfährt und wahrnimmt.
Blickführung ist wie immer wichtig hier sollte dieser so weit wie möglich vorausschauend nach vorne gehen, falls der Blick auf jede Wurzel und Absatz gerichtet wird kann das nichts werden.

Falls Angst vorhanden(Anfang normal) ist kommt eine eigene starre Körperschutzhaltung (Verkrampfung) automatisch auf und der Körper kann die Schläge nicht mehr sauber filtern dadurch Verlust der Bike Kontrolle.

Man muss das üben und üben zuerst vom Kopf her die Abläufe planen und mit Spaß und Lockerheit versuchen umzusetzen irgendwann automatisieren sich die Abläufe wenn das Ganze einer noch filmt kann man sehr gut kontrollieren und korrigieren.


----------



## scale007 (1. August 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zu engen Kurven und vielen aufeinanderfolgenden leichten Kurven, bzw Anlieger Kurven (sind ja die steilkurvrn oder?)
> 
> Blick geht nach vorne bzw dahin wo ich hin will und den Kurven-inneren Arm mehr oder weniger durchestreckt?
> So kommt mir vor gehts deutlich besser.
> ...



Das Bike solle immer in der Kurve innen und Körper aussen liegend gedrückt werden so ist der >Grip innenkante Reifen und im schlimmsten Fall kippt das Bike nach innen ein.
Horror bei engen und steilen Kurfen ist wenn du das Bike nach aussen drückstund gleichzeitig hinter den Sattel gehst dadurch 0 Kontrolle.
das kann mann am Anfang gut erreichen in dem man das Innenliegende Lenkernde leicht in die Kurve drückt jedoch, die Arme innenliegend sollten trotzdem nicht ganz gestreckt sein.

Was noch wichtig ist ist der Bremsvorgang vor der Kurve stark anbremsen dann durchrollen oder sogar beschleunigen.
In der Kurve selbst sollte so wenig wie möglich gebremst werden falls extrem Steil möglichst nur hinten und Punktuell vorne Bremsen, noch besser geht das mit flüssigem Hinterrad versetzen.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (11. August 2018)

Mit der Zeit gehts immer noch besser, mittlerweile müssen andere Platz machen und nicht immer nur ich 
Es hat extrem viel mit dem Kopf zu tun, jetzt gehn manche Stellen mit 40km/h die mir vorher mit 20km/h schon extrem schnell vorkamen.
Sprünge werden solangsam auch gemacht und nicht nur noch umfahren/weggedrückt.

Ganz langsam klappts auch mit den Anliegern, solange sie nicht zu eng sind

Eins ist mir aufgefallen, ich lehne mich teilweise zu weit zurück und somit sind die Arme zu gestreckt, wenn ich dann aber bewusst in die Aktivposition geh komm ich mir teilweise zuweit übern Lenker vor (Lenkwinkel sind schon 66,5°), also doch etwas zu klein mein Bike...

Neue Stelle 
ich stand da heute und konnte nur den Kopf schütteln, das ist viel zu eng, viel zu weit und überhaupt wem fällt sowas ein 
Aber im ernst bewundernswert dass man da so drüberkommen kann, ich war froh heute bei den nassen Wurzeln überhaupt heil runter zu kommen...


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (12. August 2018)

Ich habe mich auch am Anfang zu weit nach hinten positioniert. In der Position - mit fast/ausgestreckten Armen, kannst du kaum noch lenken und du verlierst die Kontrolle. Der Druck auf dem VR. ist kaum, bis gar nicht mehr vorhanden und du verlierst wieder die Kontrolle.
*Fazit: Es handelt sich alles/immer um Kontrolle und die sollte zu 100 % der Fahrer haben und nicht das Bike oder das Gelände.*

Ich habe mich so heran getastet:
Ich bin an meiner Hausrunde an den "Steilabfahrten" immer weiter Richtung Grundposition vorgerückt und habe so die Position gefunden, wo ich ein sicheres Gefühl hatte und die volle Kontrolle hatte (Kopfsache).
Du wirst erstaunt sein, wie weit du bei "Steilabfahren" Richtung Grundposition gehen kannst, ohne das Gefühl des Überschlags zu bekommen.
Übrigens: Ich habe keine Vario-Sattelstütze und mache den Sattel selten runter.
Hatte dadurch aber auch schon die ein oder andere brenzliche Situation, was mich dann wieder zum Vario-Kauf anregt.

Üben Üben ....

Gruss

www.trailbomber.de


----------



## Blacksheep87 (13. August 2018)

Ohne Vario könnt ichs mir gar nicht vorstellen, mir ist der Sattel so schon oft genug im Weg..

Das Bike macht zu 80% das was ich will, und wenn nicht dann bin meist ich Schuld (falsche Blickrichtung, falsch gebremst, zu hohes Tempo)
Heute war ich mal so richtig gezwungen Druck auf das VR zu bringen da es geschüttet hat was grad ging und da kam ich mit meiner üblichen Fahrweise nicht grad gut voran. Da bedarf es schon mehr druck aufs VR als sonst.


----------



## scratch_a (13. August 2018)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch am Anfang zu weit nach hinten positioniert. In der Position - mit fast/ausgestreckten Armen, kannst du kaum noch lenken und du verlierst die Kontrolle. Der Druck auf dem VR. ist kaum, bis gar nicht mehr vorhanden und du verlierst wieder die Kontrolle.
> *Fazit: Es handelt sich alles/immer um Kontrolle und die sollte zu 100 % der Fahrer haben und nicht das Bike oder das Gelände.*
> 
> Ich habe mich so heran getastet:
> ...



Jetzt wenn du aus der "Grundposition" eine "Attack"/"Aktivposition" machst, dann wäre es noch besser. Denn dadurch schaffst du dir zusätzlich Vorteile:
1) Du bringst deinen Schwerpunkt viel tiefer, so das ein Überschlag noch unwahrscheinlicher wird
2) Durch die stark gebeugten Arme hast du mehr an natürlichen Federweg, so dass du die Hindernisse noch besser ausgleichen kannst
3) Falls es trotzdem mal schief geht, ist die Fallhöhe nicht so tief 

Allerdings kommt man mit hohem Sattel nur schwer so richtig tief, deshalb senken viele diesen eben ab. Natürlich kann man auch mit hohem Sattel fahren, macht es aber schon deutlich schwieriger das Ganze und kann eben eher schief gehen. Für mich stellt sich die Frage nach einer Vario nicht, da die Vorteile schon sehr überzeugend sind. Kommt aber natürlich auch auf die Fahrweise und Fahrkönnen an. Bei Schotterstraßen kann man eher darauf verzichten, genauso wenn man eine sehr gute Fahrtechnik hat.


----------



## DerBergschreck (9. September 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Allerdings kommt man mit hohem Sattel nur schwer so richtig tief, deshalb senken viele diesen eben ab. Natürlich kann man auch mit hohem Sattel fahren, macht es aber schon deutlich schwieriger das Ganze und kann eben eher schief gehen.



Vielleicht ne Sache der Geometrie? Fahre auch mit hohem Sattel, habe aber keine Probleme dahinter zu kommen und dann habe ich ja vertikal bis zum Hinterrad reichlich "Hub". Ist auch mal 'n interessantes Gefühl, wenn die Stollen an der Hose raspeln


----------



## scratch_a (9. September 2018)

Geometrie spielt bestimmt auch eine Rolle. Dennoch wird es mit hohem Sattel schwieriger, egal wie der Sitzwinkel ist. 
Problem dabei ist nicht immer unbedingt das "hinter den Sattel" kommen, sondern den Schwerpunkt tief zu bekommen, zentral auf dem Rad zu stehen und die Arme nicht gestreckt zu haben. Da ist der Sattel einfach hinderlich, wenn man diese drei Punkte erreichen will.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (15. Oktober 2018)

Bei Post #30 hab ich ein Bild gepostet von einer Stelle die ich eigentlich unmöglich fahrbar fand, heute konnte ich mich mal wieder dazu ermutigen diesen Trail zu fahren, war auch etwas tretfaul in letzter Zeit und nutze mehr die Bahn auf der anderen Stadtseite 

Nunja, ich fuhr einfach als wärs nicht so was besonderes und so schwer wie ich immer geglaubt habe.
etwas mehr Tempo und die VR Bremse in Ruhe lassen, das ist mehr oder weniger das "Geheimnis"

Auch mit mehr Tempo über die ganzen Stufen im weiteren Trail Verlauf drüber macht deutlich mehr Spaß als sie einfach runter rollen/weg drücken und irgendwann spring ich vll sogar bei diesen Stufen etwas ab


----------



## Loki1987 (6. Februar 2019)

Also ich bin zwar downhiller und auch nicht ganz unerfahren,aber wenn ich mal einen schlechten Tag habe oder etwas eingeschüchtert vom trail bin, dann versuche ich immer meinen inneren Kris Kovarik zu kanalisieren 
Soll heißen, ich versuche so zu fahren als wollte ich den Steinen und Wurzeln weh tun. So als würde man sich einen Weg durch eine Menschenmenge bahnen. Einfach mal das Bike mit Gewalt über/in die Hindernisse prügeln und sich Respekt verschaffen 
Die meisten Leute die unsicher fahren, gehen Hindernisse immer mit Respekt an und versuchen den "Feindkontakt" mit der angsteinflößenden Wurzel noch bei der Anfahrt auf diese so lange wie möglich hinaus zu zögern. Das kann dann nichts werden. Das richtige mindset ändert hier schon sehr viel.
Also die Wurzel immer so angehen wie den Typ in der Kneipe der deiner Alten grade aufn Arsch gehauen hat 
Dabei dann nicht aufm Rad kauern, sondern Angriffsposition halten was einem glücklicherweise dank der Gedankenübung auch leichter gelingt.
Vielleicht hilft der Tipp ja,ansonsten belustigt er hoffentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (15. April 2019)

Ich mal wieder 

Hatte das Glück heute mit 2 Jungs zu fahren (fahre zu 99% alleine) die ziemlich aufs Gas gedrückt haben und da wurde mir wieder mal bewusst wie wichtig es ist in der aktiv Position bzw. Mit gebeugten Armen zu fahren und sie nicht durch zu strecken, vorallem bei steilen wurzeligen/steinigen Abschnitten.
Unglaublich wieviel mehr an Sicherheit da dann gegeben ist, aber es erfordert echt Mut/Überwindung agressiv nach vorne zu gehn bei so manchen Steilstück.

Alleine komm ich mir oft so schnell vor und bin ganz stolz, aber mit besseren zu fahren wird mir dann wieder bewusst dass ich eig. arsch langsam bin und doch noch sehr viel falsch mache und viel mehr denken muss als mir lieb ist


----------



## Los-Dellos (16. April 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Ich mal wieder
> 
> Hatte das Glück heute mit 2 Jungs zu fahren (fahre zu 99% alleine) die ziemlich aufs Gas gedrückt haben und da wurde mir wieder mal bewusst wie wichtig es ist in der aktiv Position bzw. Mit gebeugten Armen zu fahren und sie nicht durch zu strecken, vorallem bei steilen wurzeligen/steinigen Abschnitten.
> Unglaublich wieviel mehr an Sicherheit da dann gegeben ist, aber es erfordert echt Mut/Überwindung agressiv nach vorne zu gehn bei so manchen Steilstück.
> ...



Mach dir keinen Kopf, mich fahren hier teils 17-20 jährige in Grund und Boden. Klar hab ich das bessere Material, die Jungs haben aber die Jugend, die Zeit und die gewissen Unbeschwertheit.
Wir können einfach nur üben üben üben


----------



## Blacksheep87 (16. April 2019)

Ah das stört mich gar nicht, mir ist es bewusst dass ich niemals so fahren werde, dafür hab ich viel zu spät mit dem Biken angefangen und die Unbeschwertheit fehlt (hab keine Zeit mich schwerer zu verletzen...)

Aber so als realitäts check finde ich das wirklich super, da meint man wie gut man schon ist und sieht dann sowas.
Bringt mich persönlich immer wieder ein Stück voran, buw. lässt mich wieder klarer sehen was ich eigentlich machen sollte, aber nicht mache  (aktiv position „vergesse“ ich, dafür streck ich die Arme durch)


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. April 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Aber so als realitäts check finde ich das wirklich super, da meint man wie gut man schon ist und sieht dann sowas


Das hatte ich neulich im Bikepark. Da ist einer einen 10 Meter Gap in ein Wurzelfeld geballert bei dem ich beim normalen Durchfahren schon schiss hatte. 

Was mir beim Stolperbiken ab und an passiert und wovor ich Angst habe ist mit dem VR in einem Wurzelloch stecken zu bleiben. Entweder brauch ich mehr Speed oder mir fehlt die Technik. Bin da schon oft übern Lenker.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (25. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Das hatte ich neulich im Bikepark. Da ist einer einen 10 Meter Gap in ein Wurzelfeld geballert bei dem ich beim normalen Durchfahren schon schiss hatte.


Das sind auch so Sachen die ich nicht ganz verstehen kann...

Ich hab ab einer gewissen Weite/Höhe einfach das Bedürfnis mit den Armen zu rudern, das war früher schon beim Snowboarden so, ich bekomm da einfach schiss/panik



niconj schrieb:


> Was mir beim Stolperbiken ab und an passiert und wovor ich Angst habe ist mit dem VR in einem Wurzelloch stecken zu bleiben. Entweder brauch ich mehr Speed oder mir fehlt die Technik. Bin da schon oft übern Lenker.



Kenn ich, aber mit mehr Tempo schmerzt der Einschlag mehr 
Das ist so eine Sache, man braucht ein gewisses Tempo+ die richtige Technik, ist auch extrem anstrengend, vor allem wenn da mehrere so 20-30cm dicke Wurzeln hintereinander sind.
Da bleibt einem fast nix anderes über wie das Vorderrad genau in das Loch von 2 Wurzeln zu heben und dann irgendwie zu balancieren und zu hoffen


----------



## Halorider (2. Mai 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Im Prinzip wurde ja alles schon geschrieben, was wichtig ist.
> Hauptthema des Videos sind zwar keine Wurzeln, aber ruppig ist es allemal. Also gehen tut das schon.
> Schau mal, wie schnell sich mein Lenker relativ zur Kamera bewegt...
> 
> Wichtig ist auch, dass du die Arme nicht verkrampfst und auch mit den Beinen etwas mitarbeitest.


Echt geiles video


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Mai 2019)

Halorider schrieb:


> Echt geiles video


Oh, Dankeschön


----------



## MrMapei (2. Mai 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Oh, Dankeschön


Echt Wahnsinn, wie ruppig das ist, kaum vorstellbar, dass man solche Strecken so schnell fahren kann


----------



## Loki1987 (3. Mai 2019)

Ihr müsst euch nur im Kopf mal frei machen, dann klappt auch sowas ganz easy.
Die schlimmsten Verletzungen die mir bisher unterkamen oder selbst passierten, waren meist bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten oder kleineren Hindernissen. Oftmals ist es besser sich mit Geschwindigkeit viermal zu überschlagen, als einmal bei einem "Umfaller" stumpf auf dem Handgelenk zu landen. Und wir reden hier ja noch nicht von downhill race Geschwindigkeiten, sondern nur soviel, dass das Bike auch stabil auf der Strecke liegt.
Die alte Weisheit "Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert" stimmt einfach.
Man crasht mit genug Geschwindsigkeit weniger, dafür etwas heftiger bzw. meist nur spektakulärer. Ich persönlich würde weniger crashes jedenfalls immer vorziehen.
Hat man sich einmal aus diesem Sumpf aus Selbstunterschätzung und Angst herausgezogen, steigert sich das Fahrkönnen extrem schnell und man kann plötzlich zügig und sicher fahren und minimiert dadurch mMn sogar das Risiko.
Also nicht nur die anderen für ihr Können bewundern. Raus gehen, Arsch zusammenkneifen und es ein paarmal richtig angehen. Im Zweifel mal einen von den schnellen Jungs fragen ob er euch eine Sektion erklärt und/oder euch durch zieht.
Ihr werdet sehen wie schnell sich die Perspektiven verschieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Mai 2019)

Was macht man denn bei abschüssigem Gelände und wurzeln quer über den Trail. Wäre es gerade, könnte man da einfach rüberballern, wenn es abschüssig ist, drückt es den Reifen immer entlang der Wurzeln nach unten. Noch mehr, wenn sie nass sind. Bin ich zu langsam?


----------



## Loki1987 (15. Mai 2019)

Zu langsam und falsche Blickführung.
Oftmals geht der Blick in solchen Situationen automatisch hangabwärts um zu sehen, was denn beim unumgänglichen Abrutschen auf einen wartet.
Um es richtig zu machen, schau auf deine Linie bzw. leicht hangaufwärts. Wenn es rutscht, verlass dich auf deine Reifen, die fangen sich wieder. Und dann schön weiter die Linie halten und nicht aus Angst hangabwärts fahren.
Je nachdem wie lang das Stück ist, brauchst du die Geschwindigkeit um es in etwa wie eine Steilwand zu fahren. Wenn das abschüssige Stück nur kurz ist, kann man sich kurz davor etwas abdrücken und aktiv eine ganz leichte Kurve bergauf fahren. Du lehnst dich sozusagen aktiv mit dem Hang. Ohne Geschwindigkeit geht das natürlich nicht.
Grundsätzlich gilt, wenn der Hang es nicht unbedingt vorgibt willst du immer sehr aktiv in diesen einfahren und diesen für eine Art Kurvenbewegung nutzen. Soll heißen, du fährst dank deiner Geschwindigkeit soweit als möglich in den abschüssigen Hang ein und solltest es idealerweise soweit geschafft haben, dass die dann folgende abwärts Lenkbewegung dich wieder auf ebenen Grund bzw. in die nächste Kurve führt.
Schau dir mal die Profis im Dh Worldcup an und wie sie das Bike in solchen Situationen führen, dann sollte es recht deutlich werden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Mai 2019)

Danke. Mir geht es um länge Stücke, wo du nicht in den Hang fahren kannst. Könnte man dann nicht das Rad entgegengesetzt dem Hang und mit dem Gefällt lehnen, sodass die Reifen im rechten Winkel zum Boden stehen? Müsste doch dann mehr Auflagefläche bieten oder?


----------



## Loki1987 (15. Mai 2019)

Das was du beschreibst, war was ich meinte was bei kurzen Abschnitten zu tun wäre. Also abdrücken, mit dem Hang lehnen und dabei eine ganz leichte Kurvenbewegung ausführen bis der Abschnitt vorbei ist.
Bei längeren Querungen hilft dann leider nur gute Blickführung und hohe Geschwindigkeit. Mit dem Hang lehnen funktioniert nur mit genug Geschwindigkeit und wenn der Abschnitt kurz genug ist, dass du dich wieder aufrichten kannst, bevor du zu kippen drohst.
Im Zweifel hilft es auch möglichst hoch einzufahren. Also nicht stupide dem ausgefahrenen Pfad folgen, sondern vlt ein bis zwei Handbreit höher ansetzen damit man mehr Platz nach unten hat.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (15. Mai 2019)

Es scheint wirklich vieles an der Blickführung zu liegen, nicht das Problem anstarren sondern die Lösung.
Klingt deutlich einfacher als es ist.
Letztens bin ich über einen recht wurzeligen Trail runter, normal kein Problem, aber es war halt fetz nass und schön rutschig und da ist man (ich)dann sehr versucht noch mehr genau vors Vorderrad zu schauen.
Aber wenn mansich zwingt weiterhin vorausschauend zu fahren gehts wieder deutlich besser.

Genau so wirds auch bei den beschriebenen Stellen von @niconj sein, das Ziel im Auge behalten und nicht das "Problem"
Und Tempo ist halt wichtig und ein bisschen davon:


----------



## scratch_a (15. Mai 2019)

Bei einer Fahrt quer zum Hang über abschüssige Wurzeln, wenn es vielleicht sogar noch leicht bergauf geht, halte ich die Geschwindigkeit nicht lange durch. 
Wenn man also schneller Geschwindigkeit verliert als das Stück lang ist, dann bekommt man da meines Erachtens automatisch eher Probleme. Ich versuche da dann auch relativ weit oben anzufahren, so dass ich Platz nach unten zum rutschen habe. Und immer wenn sich zwischen Wurzeln bißl die Gelegenheit bietet, wieder nach oben hin beschleunigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (15. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Was macht man denn bei abschüssigem Gelände und wurzeln quer über den Trail. Wäre es gerade, könnte man da einfach rüberballern, wenn es abschüssig ist, drückt es den Reifen immer entlang der Wurzeln nach unten. Noch mehr, wenn sie nass sind. Bin ich zu langsam?


Ich suche mir immer eine schöne Linie. Über die Wurzeln mache ich mich leicht, im Idealfall kann ich die Rückseite dann noch pumpen. Das Pumpen kann man oft auch noch mit einem Richtungswechsel verbinden, da man viel Traktion bekommt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Mai 2019)

Hier mal ein Video von Neil. Ich finde es beeindruckend, wie er die nasse Wurzel sieht, drüber rutscht, aber nicht mal ansatzweise das Bein runter nimmt.

bei 1:14


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video von Neil. Ich finde es beeindruckend, wie er die nasse Wurzel sieht, drüber rutscht, aber nicht mal ansatzweise das Bein runter nimmt.


 weil er weiß, dass die kurve einen leichten anlieger hat, also das gegenteil von dem, was gefragt war.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Mai 2019)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> weil er weiß, dass die kurve einen leichten anlieger hat, also das gegenteil von dem, was gefragt war.


Ja schon. Dennoch sehr beeindruckend wie ich finde.


----------



## Loki1987 (18. Mai 2019)

Ohne jetzt elitär klingen zu wollen, aber wenn ich mir über solche Würzelchen Gedanken mache, kann ich doch eigentlich nirgendwo im Wald fahren  Das Beispiel ist mir ein wenig unverständlich.
Wie Oldie-Paul schon sagt, so lange da ein Anlieger ist, sollte das Ding gar nicht groß wahrgenommen werden. Und auch ohne Anlieger ist das nun wahrlich nicht gerade die Kategorie Anaconda, sondern eher Blindschleiche 
Beeindruckend finde ich das nun absolut nicht.

Allerdings zeigt das Video recht eindrucksvoll wie wenig der Vorderreifen tatsächlich auf der Wurzel rutscht, wenn man konsequent drüber fährt. Erst das Hinterrad zickt dann ein wenig und da das Vorderrad schon lange wieder Grip hat und führt, ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Ptech (18. Mai 2019)

Loki1987 schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt elitär klingen zu wollen, aber wenn ich mir über solche Würzelchen Gedanken mache, kann ich doch eigentlich nirgendwo im Wald fahren  Das Beispiel ist mir ein wenig unverständlich.
> Wie Oldie-Paul schon sagt, so lange da ein Anlieger ist, sollte das Ding gar nicht groß wahrgenommen werden. Und auch ohne Anlieger ist das nun wahrlich nicht gerade die Kategorie Anaconda, sondern eher Blindschleiche
> Beeindruckend finde ich das nun absolut nicht.
> 
> Allerdings zeigt das Video recht eindrucksvoll wie wenig der Vorderreifen tatsächlich auf der Wurzel rutscht, wenn man konsequent drüber fährt. Erst das Hinterrad zickt dann ein wenig und da das Vorderrad schon lange wieder Grip hat und führt, ist das kein Problem.



Ich glaub gemeint ist eigentlich weniger der angegebene Rutscher bei 1:14, sondern bei etwa 0:58 als das Vorderrad der Wurzel entlang abrutscht.


----------



## Loki1987 (18. Mai 2019)

Ptech schrieb:


> Ich glaub gemeint ist eigentlich weniger der angegebene Rutscher bei 1:14, sondern bei etwa 0:58 als das Vorderrad der Wurzel entlang abrutscht.



Qualifiziert für mich nun aber auch nicht als spektakulär 
Und ich bin wahrlich kein Fahrtechnik Gott.
Die Wurzel hebt sich ja kaum vom Untergrund ab. Mehr als dieses kurze Oh Shit Gefühl wird die vermutlich nie verursachen. Für einen Sturz muss man sich da schon echt Mühe geben.

Vielleicht ist das aber auch alles eine Frage der Reifen.
Ich würde niemals auf Grip zugunsten von Gewicht und Rollwiderstand verzichten und meiner Erfahrung nach macht das einen gewaltigen Unterschied. Evtl sollten manche Leute einfach einmal probieren was mit dickeren Schlappen machbar ist und dann gegebenenfalls zurück auf die leichtere Option wechseln, wenn die Fahrtechnik dies zulässt. Mit mickrigem Profil ist es einfach schwerer die Grenzen zu pushen, in sofern sollte man vermutlich immer auch bedenken was mit dem eigenen Material machbar ist.
Auf CC-Reifen hätte ich vermutlich auch mehr Respekt vor diesem Würzelchen.


----------



## everywhere.local (18. Mai 2019)

Juckt mich auch nicht.
Ich habe übrigens eine Möglichkeit geliefert, wie das besagte Gelände zu meistern ist. Ihr diskutiert aber lieber über n kleines Stück Holz


----------



## Ptech (18. Mai 2019)

Loki1987 schrieb:


> Qualifiziert für mich nun aber auch nicht als spektakulär
> Und ich bin wahrlich kein Fahrtechnik Gott.
> Die Wurzel hebt sich ja kaum vom Untergrund ab. Mehr als dieses kurze Oh Shit Gefühl wird die vermutlich nie verursachen. Für einen Sturz muss man sich da schon echt Mühe geben.
> 
> ...



Naja, die Wurzel ist nicht wirklich spektakulär...da geb ich Dir recht ! Aber solch ein Vorderradrutscher im Nassen würde mich schon etwas erschrecken. Aber gut, da bin ich halt schreckhafter...!


----------



## Ptech (18. Mai 2019)

Möglicherweise entscheidet diese Schreckhaftigkeit darüber, ob man zu den schnellen Jungs gehört oder eher der Stolperbiker ist...!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phaenomenon (19. Mai 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Ok, es scheitert zurzeit an meiner Koordination.
> Denn festhalten und Stöße abfedern geht nicht immer, ich spann den ganzen Arm bis zu den Schultern an...


Wie sieht's denn bei dir mit Treppen runterfahren aus? das ist doch eine gute Übung für so was. Fang mit wenig Stufen an und dann kann man sich immer noch hochsteigern. Natürlich nur soviel wie du dir zutraust.

EDIT: Oh, da gabs noch 3 weitere Unterseiten, hab ich jetzt erst bemerkt


----------



## Blacksheep87 (19. Mai 2019)

Treppen sind für mich eig. kein Problem, weiß aber jetzt nicht ob Treppen mit solchen flachen Zwischenstücken ein Problem darstellen (noch nicht probiert)

Aber Treppen sind im Vergleich zu Wurzeln gleichmäßig und ohne Löcher dazwischen und bei Löcher stellt der Kopf gern auf „Problem“


----------



## steezeforpeace (3. Januar 2020)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Mich stellen Wurzeln und ruppige Abfahrten, teilweiße mit Stufen vor eine ziemliche Herausforderung.
> 
> Auf der einen Seite soll ja der Körper die gröbsten Schläge schlucken, klappt soweit auch, aber nur wenn ich den Lenker nur locker halte und dias geht nur wenn ich nicht bremse oder keine Stufe kommt.
> Denn Lenker richtig festhalten und "locker" über Wurzeln klappt nicht.
> ...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Januar 2020)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Aber Treppen sind im Vergleich zu Wurzeln gleichmäßig und ohne Löcher dazwischen und bei Löcher stellt der Kopf gern auf „Problem“


Sicher? Ich kenne sehr unrythmische treppenfolgen mit treppen verschiedener stufenhöhe und zahl. Und naturtreppen können ganz schön haarig sein.


----------



## Laerry (4. Januar 2020)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich kenne sehr unrythmische treppenfolgen mit treppen verschiedener stufenhöhe und zahl. Und naturtreppen können ganz schön haarig sein.



Finde ich zumindest hier bei uns Im Pälzerwald immer noch angenehmer als Wurzeln, da auch grobe Natursteintreppen durch den Sandstein einen wesentlich besseren Grip als Wurzeln geben.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Januar 2020)

Laerry schrieb:


> Finde ich zumindest hier bei uns Im Pälzerwald immer noch angenehmer als Wurzeln, da auch grobe Natursteintreppen durch den Sandstein einen wesentlich besseren Grip als Wurzeln geben.


Der Pälzerwald hat sowieso grip ohne ende.


----------



## WWWWW (4. Januar 2020)

Alte Treppen eignen sich super dazu  am besten mit Spotter im langsamen Tempo und dann etwas zügiger durchfahren. Versuche auch mal einen Trackstand im Treppenset, wirk Wunder für Gleichgewicht, Orientierung, Sicherheit, Bikegefühl (am besten mit Spotter probieren  )Sonst mit kleinen Wurzelfeldern langsam anfangen und Tempo oder die Geländeschwierigkeit (Steilheit, Wurzel-, Löchergröße, Nässegrad) steigern.


----------



## Blue Rabbit (4. Januar 2020)

Nasse Wurzeln sind für mich auch schwer einzuschätzen und kaum kontrollierbar, vor allem wenn sie schräg verlaufen. Es gibt aber noch ne andere Art fieser Wurzel: Ausgefahrene Wurzelteppiche sind teilweise so lose, dass die Wurzeln federn. Da gehts dann auch mal schnell in die Botanik. 
Oder Sand auf der Wurzel, sieht man nicht und schwupp gehts dahin.


----------



## Ralf_T (4. Januar 2020)

Spotter-Trackstand-Treppenset... Was manche Leute alles mitschleppen...
So kopflastig muss es ja übern Lenker gehen, ähm sorry ich meinte natürlich over the bars, oder so!
Also in meiner Jugend is man halt einfach Üben gegangen. Immer bissl mehr Wurzeln, bissl steilere Treppen, bissl fiesere Treppen, bissl schneller fahren. Und ab und an mal gucken wie es die besseren Fahrer so machen. Dann kommt das schon mit der Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WWWWW (5. Januar 2020)

immer Gashahn auf und gut runterballern, dann wird das schon mit dem Speed   oder man überspringt gleich das ganze Wurzelfeld, wenn man es kann. Aber dann natürlich gemäß der Einstellung "Gehirn kann das weg oder soll es amputiert werden"? Wie manche Leute so drauf sind...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Januar 2020)

Für gehirndominierte biker kann es hilfreich sein, erst einmal an einer schön nassen wurzel zu proben, dass das schnelle überfahren vor allem mit dem vorderrad der entscheidende schritt ist. Zur abwechslung mal langsam drüber fahren und vergleichen. Die wurzel an einem schön schrägen hang, dann wird das klarer. Der kopf wird danach ganz schnell herausfinden, warum das so ist.


----------



## Blue Rabbit (5. Januar 2020)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Für gehirndominierte biker kann es hilfreich sein, erst einmal an einer schön nassen wurzel zu proben, dass das schnelle überfahren vor allem mit dem vorderrad der entscheidende schritt ist. Zur abwechslung mal langsam drüber fahren und vergleichen. Die wurzel an einem schön schrägen hang, dann wird das klarer. Der kopf wird danach ganz schnell herausfinden, warum das so ist.


Dumm nur wenn gleich hinter der nassen Wurzel eine Haarnadel kommt. Aber man kann dann natürlich einfach ein paar Serpentinen abkürzen ... . Ich kenne bei mir ums Eck eine Wurzel-Strecke die bei Nässe eigentlich unfahrbar ist, sehr steil, kurvig (also nicht schnell) mit vielen schräg, quer verlaufenden super rutschigen Wurzeln. Da habe ich auch schon Biker scheitern gesehen, die es deutlich besser können als ich.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Januar 2020)

Blue Rabbit schrieb:


> Dumm nur wenn gleich hinter der nassen Wurzel eine Haarnadel kommt. Aber man kann dann natürlich einfach ein paar Serpentinen abkürzen ... . Ich kenne bei mir ums Eck eine Wurzel-Strecke die bei Nässe eigentlich unfahrbar ist, sehr steil, kurvig (also nicht schnell) mit vielen schräg, quer verlaufenden super rutschigen Wurzeln. Da habe ich auch schon Biker scheitern gesehen, die es deutlich besser können als ich.


Man muss ja die schwierigkeiten nicht akkumulieren. Ich habe hier auch trails mit engen wurzelkehren. Da fahr ich bei nässe erst gar nicht hin.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Januar 2020)

Ich habe ja in meinen Videos immer dokumentiert, dass ich nicht gern nasse Wurzeln fahre aber da ich davon so viele hier habe, werde ich immer besser darin. Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert tatsächlich, wenngleich ich gefühlt immer noch zu sehr an der Bremse hänge. Gestern war ich in Thale im Bikepark. Da war es schnell und Nass und ich hatte eine Schrecksekunde bei der es mir, obwohl die Wurzel quer über den Trail ging und nicht schräg abfallend war, das VR weggezogen hat.


----------



## fkopp (14. Januar 2020)

Wie macht ihr das denn mit nassen Wurzeln? Auf einem meiner Lieblingstrails gibt es eine Stelle hinter einer Kurve, die man nicht soo schnell fahren kann und wo eine große Wurzel abschüssig den Weg quert. Aktuell ist die dauernass und -glitschig. Ich behelfe mir mit dem Entlasten des Vorderrads, quasi mit einem angedeuteten Manual. Bislang ging das gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (14. Januar 2020)

ulrichw schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das denn mit nassen Wurzeln? Auf einem meiner Lieblingstrails gibt es eine Stelle hinter einer Kurve, die man nicht soo schnell fahren kann und wo eine große Wurzel abschüssig den Weg quert. Aktuell ist die dauernass und -glitschig. Ich behelfe mir mit dem Entlasten des Vorderrads, quasi mit einem angedeuteten Manual. Bislang ging das gut.



Na wenn Du es auf diese Weise schaffst, ist es wohl die Top-Lösung. Ich kann nur sagen, ich schaffe das im Regelfall nicht. Die Verunsicherung im Kopf verursacht bei mir eine automatische Rutschpartie des Vorderrads mit gleichzeitiger Verkrampfung von Händen und Oberkörper. Also genau das Gegenteil


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Januar 2020)

Ist Entlasten des VR nicht gerade falsch. Dann rutscht es ja gleich weg. Wenn es nur eine Wurzel ist, kann man das Rad ja hop-hop drüber heben. Sind es mehrere dann geht das eher weniger.


----------



## Ale_Schmi (14. Januar 2020)

Nasse Wurzeln... Da gibt es nach meiner Erfahrung ein paar einfache Tricks (einfach ist da ja immer relativ)

Schauen, wie die Wurzel sich über den Weg schlängelt. Denn irgendwo gibt es immer einen Punkt auf der Wurzel, der den Reifen führen kann
Ist dieses nicht der Fall: Eine Stelle suchen, wo du selbst aktiv darauf zu steuerst und du dir bewusst die Stelle ausgesucht hast, wo du die Wurzel überfahren möchtest. Wie diese Stelle für dich ausschaut ist immer personenabhängig.
Vorher schon einen Weg durch ein Wurzelfeld im Kopf haben
relativ neutrale Gewichtsverteilung auf dem Bike mit leichter Tendenz zum Heck
locker in den Armen und nicht verkrampfen

Auf der Wurzel gilt:

nicht Bremsen (zumindest nicht mit dem VR)
Wenn Bremsen, dann bitte erst mit dem HR und sehr vorsichtig
Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit. Um so langsamer du bist, umso mehr bist du damit beschäftigt überhaupt über die Wurzel zu kommen. Mit anderen Worten: Das Überfahren ist langsam grundsätzlich schwerer als mit höherer Geschwindigkeit.


Ansonsten gibt es ja schon die genannten Tricks:

VR aktiv entlasten
Wurzel zum Abspringen nutzen
....

Je nachdem, was der eigene Kopf hier zulässt, gibt es viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten und sie entwickeln sich mit der Zeit mit der eigenen Erfahrung immer mehr. Das du über Wurzeln rutschen wirst, kannst du nicht verhindern und das passiert jedem. Nur ist die Frage, wie in solch einer Situation reagiert wird. Und das ändert sich mit der gesammelten Erfahrung.


----------

